# First proper off road outing



## MrGrumpy (28 May 2010)

Of to Glentress with the guys from work. Been told not to break any bits of my body by SWMBO  Looking forward to it to see out the Fury handles things.


----------



## Panter (28 May 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## e-rider (28 May 2010)

I found that everytime I went off-roading I'd break a part of my bike, which started to cost a small fortune, so I gave-up off road riding and now just do canal paths and country lanes


----------



## battered (28 May 2010)

I've ridden various bikes off road for 15 years and other than wearing things out I've not broken more than a spoke in that time. I reckon your bike is less likely to break than you are, so go steady, check your bike over before setting off and enjoy yourself. It will be a lot easier to go out again next week if you have no broken bones, after all.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 May 2010)

well was a good day but by hell it was hard going :s Did the blue run with a bit of the red thrown in so we could do Spooky Wood which was fun . Come to the conclusion tho that off road is defo a harder workout than road riding.


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> well was a good day but by hell it was hard going :s Did the blue run with a bit of the red thrown in so we could do Spooky Wood which was fun . Come to the conclusion tho that off road is defo a harder workout than road riding.


Of course,but its much better fun


----------



## Globalti (29 May 2010)

That's not proper off-road, that's messing around on man-made bike tracks.

Proper off road is buying a map and going out exploring the mountains, it's what mountain bikes are supposed to be used for.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 May 2010)

ahh you purists be off with you


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2010)

100k marathons is proper off road.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2010)

lukesdad said:


> 100k marathons is proper off road.


How about RedBike's recent 270 km (168 miles) or trio25's 251 km (156 miles)!


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 May 2010)

these would require a full weekend pass, it was hard enough getting away to Glentress and do my walk at Lomand today


----------



## alci4 (9 Jun 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> these would require a full weekend pass, it was hard enough getting away to Glentress and do my walk at Lomand today



lol i'm hearing you there

first trip out to wyre forest last week and damn doing my walk was hard work next day

found my road/canal speed is way up on what it was though so all good


----------



## nosherduke996 (9 Jun 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> well was a good day but by hell it was hard going :s Did the blue run with a bit of the red thrown in so we could do Spooky Wood which was fun . Come to the conclusion tho that off road is defo a harder workout than road riding.



No its not. My heartrate hits 195 bpm on the road but when i am mtbiking it only reaches 175 max.


----------



## alci4 (9 Jun 2010)

nosherduke996 said:


> No its not. My heartrate hits 195 bpm on the road but when i am mtbiking it only reaches 175 max.



well you aint doing it right then lmao (joke)

i gotta agree with mrgrumpy but when road riding i dont do many hills like the ones i was doing at wyre forest so my legs took a beating mtbing compared to on road


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jun 2010)

next trip to Gentress arranged for week saturday. Thinking of trying out a local trail near Kelty between now an then.


----------



## RedBike (11 Jun 2010)

My bike is always falling to bits. Parts just don't seem to last two minutes. 

Had to call out the air ambulance the last time I went to man-made trail. 
http://redbikes.blogspot.com/2010/05/giburn-forest-air-ambulance-disaster.html

and got completely lost last time I did the head-off with a map thingy. 
http://redbikes.blogspot.com/2010/06/trans-cambrian-way.html


----------

